# Series 3 up for auction!



## Sapphire

Up for auction is my series 3 with Lifetime.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-3-H...IC&otn=10&po=&ps=63&clkid=8256929555860126796

I will include power, hdmi, component cables and the Glo remote.


----------



## Sapphire

Sold!!!


----------



## stujac

Woot has the S3 (refurb) on sale today.


----------



## ltdrmatt

Auction ended


----------

